# Certificate of Insurance,,Anyone else ever get this??



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

I was in Rye, NY picking up and the drop was in Greenwich, CT on Uber. I cannot p/u in CT but unbeknowst to me uber gave me right of passage and allowed me to accept a ping while on the border of NY and CT.

On the fly they sent me an email and a copy of a COI to download. I was like wow how greedy is that 
of course after the CT drop I was a dead fish in water and had to trek back across the border


----------



## Easymove (Jul 26, 2018)

This certificate is something special? Different States need it? kind of requirements


----------

